# Camera / USB connection 3 beeps ?!?!



## samdog (Aug 31, 2007)

Have a Canon camera.
Connecting camera to USB...Camera turns itself ON then all I get is 3 rapid beeps from my pooter.
I want to transfer my photos from camera to DESKTOP HD.

This just started a week ago.

Going to MY COMPUTER and when camera is connected.... it is not recognized in the list. 
HAve 6 USB ports....ALL function OK with external drives etc in any USB port... but in none does my camera show up except to 'TURN ON' and then my pooter beeps 3 times....

For years, it used to go and bring up menu asking WHAT do you want to do ?!?! or something similar.

Just like when you put in a data Cd etc. this menu pops up asking what to do. or a memory stick reader, etc

First thought it was my camera but plugged same usb cord into camera [or vice versa]and then my LAPTOP and it works like it should.

Sooo it is not the camera... 
not the cable...
but the software ....somewhere !!

Have been all over the internet and various forums that focus on the question then ramble off into some far off never never land.
and never get back to the 3 beep correction.

Yes I can take the stick out and insert into a reader; that works. 
That is not the solution I am looking for.

Something is amiss with the USB ports....somewhere...mebbee
Running XP-Pro 

thanks for listening....
samdog


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you loaded the camera software before connecting the camera


----------



## samdog (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes....long ago even re did it today
THAT software seems NOT to be the software in question.

One thing tho.... The Device Mgr gives me a list of everything BUT my Canon camera then asks for the disk.
I insert that in but it does not seem to find anything it is looking for. 
And around Red Robins Barn we go..... AGAIN


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what model is camera?

I have powershot a610, xp home picked it up w/o drivers, as does vista. hat said, it didnt come with a cd...dont think many stills do? (my friend has a nikon D60, no driver disk... UPnP)


----------



## samdog (Aug 31, 2007)

S-3....
A real sweetheart.
Love this camera
BUT am salivating for its big sister.
Just waiting to get up the nerve to jump.
Then she will simply be my backup. 

She really jumps thru hoops for me... 
Just one issue I must workaround.
Above 200 asa she is a bit noisy. :sigh:
Must use caution.
Seems odd that she would be that touchy.
Other than that she gives me her all.


----------

